
Get ready, get set, Go - nathany
https://nathany.com/learn-go/
======
nathany
This article is an excerpt from Learn Go, a beginner's guide to Go, that I am
writing with Manning Publications.

I'm targeting people with some experience with a scripting language but fairly
new to programming, while trying to keep it moving at a good pace. If that
describes you, I'm very curious if it makes sense or what areas should be
better explained.

